# BF1 = awesome morning!



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

After missing a chance to fish n the local yak tourney PLUS getting 5 new BF1 colors in the mail, I wasn't gonna let a strong wind stop me from getting on the water, no way...no how!

So I fished a couple hours this morning for the express purpose of lure testing, more specifically colors. 

I started out throwing the bubble-gum BF1. 2nd cast found me a little trout, encouraging!

Over the next hr. I sat in the same general spot and caught no less than 10-12 trout ranging from 11” to 20” on the bubble gum BF1. My heart sank when I saw SKIP-JACK chasing it back on a retrieve…I should have stopped then & there but with the lil lure catching as it was I couldn’t put it down. You guessed it lost the bubble-gum color to damn skippy a couple casts later, I HATE skipjacks!

After crying just a little I started throwing the speck and mullet colors of the BF1, both produced very well and the speck seemed to attract the larger trout. The mullet pattern seemed more effective when I combined it w/ a faster retrieve, “flight mode”.

What & Why:

I picked this spot because it had good bait attraction, PERIOD. Docks provide cover, the area is shaped like a bowl, the fish were moving into the shallow <2’ chasing bait and retreating back to deeper about 4-5’ and doing this over-n-over. The wind was a factor; I used a stake out pole to position myself at the maximum distance I could make a cast across this bowl from deep to shallow. I used 1 of 3 retrieves. 1) Do nothing and let the wind blow my lure thru the area 2) Usual mr-17/BF1 twitch-n-retrieve 3) Skipping across the surface imitating something being chased. ALL produced, I used the skip across the surface when I saw mullet, trout jumping.

Here are a few pics., I really love this lure and honestly have to agree w/ my fellow BF1 users, it’s better than the mr-17.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Solid fish brother! Like the color of the last lure!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll get you a couple more in that pattern here soon, great report.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jason said:


> Solid fish brother! Like the color of the last lure!


Jason, that's the speckled trout version, it is pretty.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

gastonfish said:


> I'll get you a couple more in that pattern here soon, great report.


 Thanks Scott, it was the ticket this morning for sure.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report. Good looking lure. It seems the bubblegum color works very well.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice report, nice fish, and some nice lures Bruce! Sounds like you had an excellent day on the water, other than losing the lure. I've been lucky and haven't caught a lady fish yet this year, even though they have been everywhere. Those BF1s look great, and it's crazy how much they increase your confidence. No doubt they are much better than a Mr17, haven't thrown one since I received my BF1s:thumbup:


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Where do you get them?


----------



## TCF (Jan 20, 2016)

jflyfisher said:


> Where do you get them?


Was about to ask the same question.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Guys, you can contact Gastonfish here on the forum, he makes these babies.


----------



## TCF (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Those bf1s sure do work good.


----------



## TCF (Jan 20, 2016)

Lloyd88 said:


> Those bf1s sure do work good.




I was trying to get some before I come down there but he is busy right now. Dangit.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish & damn a skipjack !


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

You weren't kidding. That Bubblegum BF is beautiful. I'd be half tempted to take a nibble.


----------

